# basking temps getting too hot, please help



## nikkinakki (Nov 21, 2009)

hi,

i have a 4 month(ish) beardie and have had her for about a month, i cant seem to stabilise her basking temp, this is my set up

4x2x2 wooden viv
3ft 10% uvb
100watt spot light
habistat dimmer with probe half way in between hot and cold
digi thermometer on both hot and cold sides, the probe for the digi thermometer for the basking temp is pointing to the rock
80 deg on cold side
130!! deg on basking rock, the rock is a light coloured rock

the habistat at the mo is set at about 72 deg but the light isnt very bright

do i need to have the temp on the habistat higher or lower to achieve the right basking temp. im confused.

roxie seems to be doing ok, she eats plenty and poops plenty and is currently shedding.

i know the temp is far too high but can a too high a temp be as bad as too low a temp if you know what i mean

any help/advice much appreciated


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you need to move the probe so the temps stable out a bit. also try lowering the basking spot.

If the basking spot is 6 inches away from the bulb then the heat is going to hit that well before anywhere else. If it's 10inches away then more of the heat will disperse the basking spot peaks.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

As Meko says. Plus you could try a 75W bulb.


----------



## bruceybonus18 (Dec 21, 2009)

i had the same problem i lowered my bulb from 75w to 50w and problem sorted:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes there is 2 ways to do this you can either go for a lower bulb like people said but then you might find your cool end temps are not getting enough and the other way to do it is to raise the bulb up a few inches. Then you get your habistat and set it to 90f and stick the thermastat to the side of the warm end. So then you end up with a basking temp of 108f a warm end of 90f and then the cool end of around 82f. 
In the summer I use 60w spot bulbs about 10 inches off the ground and these give me a nice basking temp but in winter I find they dont heat up the rest of the viv enough so I change to a normal 100w house bulb about 5 inches off the ground and this warms up the whole viv and gives me nice basking temp.
So I would mess around moving the bulb up and down the wall to find out at what point it makes the basking temp hit around 108f then have the stat set to 90f in the warm end out the way hope this helps Giny : victory:


----------



## Ash33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd agree with moving the probe around a bit, it's just trial and error. Also, bit off topic but shouldn't he have a 12% UVB tube?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Ash33 said:


> I'd agree with moving the probe around a bit, it's just trial and error. Also, bit off topic but shouldn't he have a 12% UVB tube?


It doesn't matter whether you use a reptisun 10 or a arcadia 12 the second one is better but they are harder to get hold of


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

dont go off what the dial says on the front of the habistat stat as what they say on there isnt what the temp will be in the viv use a temp gun and move the probe around to get the temps right, there only cheap from maplins and digi thermometers are good but i would use both together because you'll have the digi thermo's for a constant indication of temp and then the temp gun for an instant accurate temp of anywhere in the viv :2thumb:


----------



## Ash33 (Sep 22, 2009)

imginy said:


> It doesn't matter whether you use a reptisun 10 or a arcadia 12 the second one is better but they are harder to get hold of


Really? I've only really been able to get Arcadia 12's lol.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Ash33 said:


> Really? I've only really been able to get Arcadia 12's lol.


There is only 2 reptile shops within a 30 miles radius of where I live and they both sell reptisun if they sold the arcadia as well I would go for them.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

reptilefever said:


> dont go off what the dial says on the front of the habistat stat as what they say on there isnt what the temp will be in the viv use a temp gun and move the probe around to get the temps right, there only cheap from maplins and digi thermometers are good but i would use both together because you'll have the digi thermo's for a constant indication of temp and then the temp gun for an instant accurate temp of anywhere in the viv :2thumb:


Yes I second that the habistat dials are good for keeping an average temp but you need another thermometer to messure temps I use a normal glass one most of the time but have a digital one as well


----------

